# Did Bobby Lashley Win His Fight?



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

> They air highlights and previews for the Lashley vs. Guida match. Comments from both Lashley and Guida. Jason Guida comes out first followed by Bobby Lashley. They put over wrestling. They are really pro boxing and pro MMA tonight. They event bought up Lashley vs. McMahon at WrestleMania 23 w/ Donald Trump as well as a streetfight with Vince McMahon. HAH! Seth Pretuzzelli noted that "If you can beat Vince McMahon, you can beat anybody." They noted that Lashley still loved pro wrestling but also liked the MMA aspect.
> 
> Round one starts with Lashley shoots in early but it is defended. Lashley lands a right but it does no damage. Another right hand nails Guida but he takes that well too. Lots of clinch fighting here. Lashley goes for a single leg takedown but that fails as well. Lashley is looking for the takedown over and over. The ref. separates the two. Lashley comes out on the attack and lands a series of shots. They clinch as time runs out. Both men do look tired though. End of round one.
> 
> ...


Looks like Lashley needs to work on his cardio. If he could knock out or submit a guy who couldn't even make weight on TUF then he's not ready for the UFC. Only his second match though so i better not judge so quickly yet.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yes, he won his fight. It wasn't very impressive, I can't understand why he spent so much time on takedowns when a) Guida's only advantage was in subs and b) he was winning the standup- perhaps he was worried about his cardio and figured that top control grappling would be less draining. I'm tempted to think he respected Guida's standup too much.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

video god damnit

PLEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSEEEEEEEEEEE


----------



## jbracer247 (Sep 9, 2008)

to me it almost looked like lashley was afraid to let his hands go. He was getting the better of all the stand up. I was expecting more from him but its ok give him some more time and we will see good things. does anyone think that the announcers were a little biased to guida.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Yeah he won and didn't look great he said that he let Guida's mind games get to him.


----------



## Sicilian_Esq (Sep 7, 2008)

Ugh... I was pretty exceited to see this match, but if this is how it went, I'll probably pass..


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I didn't but this event.

From what I've read on the web it wasn't very good.

I'll probably watch it if I get the chance, but I'm not in a rush to locate the video.:thumbsdown:


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

"He's not ready for the UFC."

Who said he was? And who said they wanted him in the UFC? Honestly, I like Lashley. The guy is real humble and knows his place. Guy is just learning the game and isn't asking to fight against the toughest guys because he's aware how green he is. With how new he is in the sport, although he didn't fight the best fighter, Jason Guida has over 30 fights. He might not have looked impressive, but no one is expecting him to look impressive. A win over a below average fighter in your second MMA fight is something to build off of to get better...I guess.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Lashley will get KOed by anyone with a decent sprawl and brawl. He just walks straight in with punches. Guida was able to sidestep most of them, but just didn't have the skills of his own to throw a counter back at him.


----------



## Tungsten (Mar 3, 2008)

http://www.myvideofight.com/video/other-rings/march-badness-bobby-lashley-vs-jason-guida/index.html


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Btw, I thought the ref was horrible. Was that his first MMA match? He looked completely lost on how to handle restarts.


----------



## H-Deep (Feb 3, 2009)

I think what many people have to remember is that it was only his second fight in mma. Hes still got alot to learn yes, but going three rounds would have done him no harm at all. I think Lashley will be a force one day but yesterday showed me that he still needs to improve a few things and also i wasnt a big fan of that ring yesterday. Guida was using the ropes to stay on his feet and at one time put his arm around the rope so he couldnt get taken down. I think Lashley would be much better in a cage but i dont think hes ready for the ufc just yet. There's heavy weights who could he easily beat in the ufc but i think for him he needs more experience


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

I dont knwo that I wouldve givent hat first round to bobby :\ Guida landed more punches, stuffed his takedows and was active while they were clinched in the corner :\


----------



## Chileandude (Jan 17, 2008)

The fight wasn't that bad, it just didn't live up to the Hype-train.

I still want to see Lashley keep fighting, he can only get better.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

H-Deep said:


> I think what many people have to remember is that it was only his second fight in mma. Hes still got alot to learn yes, but going three rounds would have done him no harm at all. I think Lashley will be a force one day but yesterday showed me that he still needs to improve a few things and also i wasnt a big fan of that ring yesterday. Guida was using the ropes to stay on his feet and at one time put his arm around the rope so he couldnt get taken down. I think Lashley would be much better in a cage but i dont think hes ready for the ufc just yet. There's heavy weights who could he easily beat in the ufc but i think for him he needs more experience


I agree Guida was using the ropes a lot and if it was a cage Bobby probably would of had him down more


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

I don't understand how Lashley can only be 250lbs.
Lashley is so jacked it's ridiculous. He actually looks like a bodybuilder. He'll need to lose some of that mass or he'll never have top quality cardio. He needs to work on his GnP.

I didn't think the fight was that bad, not a classic, but not really bad.

It will be interesting to see if Lashley continues to evolve. And if he drops more a lot more weight.


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

leifdawg said:


> Lashley will get KOed by anyone with a decent sprawl and brawl. He just walks straight in with punches. Guida was able to sidestep most of them, but just didn't have the skills of his own to throw a counter back at him.


That's why he's not fighting anyone with a "good" overall game. Maybe because he's....get this, new at the sport?


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

Alex_DeLarge said:


> That's why he's not fighting anyone with a "good" overall game. Maybe because he's....get this, new at the sport?


My comments stemmed from people who said he should be fighting Brock after his first fight or even before it. The guy is not nearly the pure athlete that Brock is, nor are his amateur credentials as impressive.

Also while Pro wrestling is fake, IMO certain things can be learned from his time in the WWE.

1. He has very bad awareness of where he is in the ring.

2. He is not very mobile, just big and strong.

3. He doesn't work to improve his craft and expects things to be handed to him.


----------



## steveo412 (Sep 27, 2006)

I think Lashley would be alot better in a cage. The ring was a disadvantage for him when he was going for takedowns. Guida being wrapped up in ropes and not being able to press him up against a solid cage made it look a lot harded to take him down.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

He lost in my eyes.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

he's no brock lesnar, thats for sure


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Evil Ira said:


> he's no brock lesnar, thats for sure


Keep in mind he has only been training for about a year, and fought a much tougher guy in Guida than Min Soo Kim, who Brock fought about a year into his MMA training.

That said, I don't think the main problem here was Lashley's physical attributes but his mindset and gameplan. I think had he kept it standing and spent less time going for the takedown (defense against which probably composed ALL of Guida's training for this fight) he would have had an early TKO.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

D.P. said:


> He lost in my eyes.


What? If you seriously think he lost that fight and aren't speaking figuratively, you do realise Lashley was the big, bald black guy right?


----------



## The Horticulturist (Feb 16, 2009)

wow, i just re-watched this fight. I didn't realize how much Guida used the ropes on the first takedown attempt. He actually had him a few feet off the ground but he was hooking the rope for dear life.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

SuicideJohnson said:


> wow, i just re-watched this fight. I didn't realize how much Guida used the ropes on the first takedown attempt. He actually had him a few feet off the ground but he was hooking the rope for dear life.


Yep, that was crazy blatant. And the ref stared right at him doing it! I have to believe the refs they used last night were mainly boxing refs. I also couldn't believe that restart when Lashley had Guida down in the corner against the post.


----------



## Evil Ira (Feb 9, 2009)

i dunno what the hell the ref was thinking!


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

And what was with the restarts only a foot or two over, why not bring it all the way to the middle of the ring?


----------



## michelangelo (Feb 1, 2009)

That pretty much sums it up. And I don't know why, as he was clearly getting the better of Guida standing and striking. Instead, Lashley chose to expend an incredible amount of energy on takedown attempts (largely futile in the first round), then almost got submitted on top in the third round. Bad strategy, but I still think Lashley is a freak with great potential. Right now, he really has no idea what he's doing in there, lol.

PS: two points. First, Guida looked at least 35 lbs overweight. What the heck is he doing trying to fight as a heavyweight? Second, who constructed that ring? Guida used the ring to bounce off it, to stymy Lashley's takedown attempts. Seriously, Guida looked like a pinball in there. 



jbracer247 said:


> to me it almost looked like lashley was afraid to let his hands go.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

I think he had a pretty good showing, like someone said he had a much more difficult opponent than Lesnar a year in. And Guida used the ropes to a huge advantage, and finally Lashley could have finished it standing up but for some reason he was too scared of Guida.


----------



## CornbreadBB (Jul 31, 2008)

Mind games affected his cardio? Makes perfect sense.


----------



## Fedornumber1! (Jun 18, 2008)

I hated that ref esp when he stopped them right as Guida was going for that arm bar!

I think Bobby Lashley has everything except the mental thing. He got really tenative when he was striking and got over anxious and a good example of his anxiousness is when he threw that jab like a pro wrestler throws his punches!

As far as him fighting Brock Lesnar? No way is he ready for that viking not one bit! Boby will be good one day he just needs to work on his mental side of things.


----------



## johnnyblaze1009 (Oct 16, 2006)

ok after viewing this video i have a different perspective.


Dam dat was a bad Ref.
It will benefit Lashley if he lose dat mustle mass (Cardio)
Looks like he comfortable in the cage rather than the ring.
Need to improve his stand up a little bit kept leaving his chin wide open when he throw them puches


----------



## aimres (Oct 16, 2006)

Lashley has a long road ahead.


----------



## leifdawg (Jan 1, 2008)

whoever negged me said:


> stupid statement, how do you know he cant take a punch?


He could have a great chin but still get knocked out cold at heavyweight. Pretty much any decent striker at HW has the power to put anyone out.


----------

